# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 25 Μαϊου 1997

## rorocoleman

MUSCLEMAG ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ    ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ  ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ  1997
ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ  Π.Ε.Σ.Δ.    1997

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυο φωτογραφίες από την κατηγορία -90!

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

